# Transferring from community college to RMC?



## user681 (22 May 2011)

Hi all, is it possible to transfer from a community college to RMC?
I'm going to be studying the university transfer program at my local community college the coming January and I'm just wondering if it is at all possible to transfer after I complete my first year at the community college assuming that I get a decent GPA..


----------



## Black Knight (4 Aug 2011)

Now are you still a civilian or are you in the military?

If civilian, RMC has a civilian portion so transferring would be like any other university. Or if you are joining the military, it can easily be done, you will just have to start at year 1 again I believe (someone to confirm?).

If military, it's a little more difficult. You have to have a very good reason to switch civilian universities and so going from a civilian university to RMC is extremely difficult/highly improbable. If the military needed you to go to RMC for some reason, they will make it work. From my understanding you can't transfer from year 2 at a college/university and attend RMC for year 3, you must go back to year 1 if the transfer is done.


----------



## SOES_vet (4 Aug 2011)

The following link should answer many of your questions

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ccus-encu-eng.asp

The first step in University admissions, like so many things, is making sure you at least make all of the minimum requirements, then making sure your application is competitive by improving areas that may be lacking.

Good luck


----------



## yoman (4 Aug 2011)

As mentioned above, the first thing you need to make sure of is that your eligible. As long as your have taken enough pre-university level courses in high school then you should be good. If not, then make sure you college program will meet the requirements for you to transfer to a university (specifically RMC). 



			
				Black Knight said:
			
		

> If civilian, RMC has a civilian portion so transferring would be like any other university. Or if you are joining the military, it can easily be done, you will just have to start at year 1 again I believe (someone to confirm?).



You will be considered a first year for the 1st semester and if you have enough credits to be granted 2nd year status then you will be moved up to that for the 2nd semester. 



			
				Black Knight said:
			
		

> If military, it's a little more difficult. You have to have a very good reason to switch civilian universities and so going from a civilian university to RMC is extremely difficult/highly improbable. If the military needed you to go to RMC for some reason, they will make it work.



If he's at a community college he is not under ROTP and thus your point isn't applicable. 



			
				Black Knight said:
			
		

> From my understanding you can't transfer from year 2 at a college/university and attend RMC for year 3, you must go back to year 1 if the transfer is done.



See my first second point.

If and when you you are accepted to RMC you will have a Prior Learning Assessment done of all your previous post-secondary schooling. They will then in consultation with the various Deans and Department Heads grant you equivalent RMC credits for those courses they have deemed to meet RMC's requirements.


----------



## Black Knight (5 Aug 2011)

Ah, that cleared some things up for myself. And I was in a community college in the ROTP program


----------



## ryanvms (7 Nov 2011)

I have a question related to this. I completed a 3 year college diploma. Electrical Engineering Technology. I am applying for ROTP. I could go to civy for 2 more years(Lakehead) and have a BEng. Would RMC give me a similar amount of credit, because I would rather go through RMC but dont want to start from scratch.

edit:Its kind of up in the air because if I put Lakehead as my first choice and get it while RMC would give the same credit(maybe) I would be stuck with Lakehead while I really want to go to RMC.


----------

